# Tejadillo Habana (Cuba) Pharmacy Druggist Bottle?



## Ohio Rob (Mar 9, 2012)

Another first for me.  "Dr. Arturo C. Bosque" in script.  "Tejadillo No.38 Habana" Embossed in the circle "Farmacia La Caridad".  What are the odds - I can't find a local Massillon Druggist but I can find this.  Anyone else seen one of these before?


----------



## Ohio Rob (Mar 9, 2012)

again.


----------



## accountantadam (Mar 9, 2012)

Cool bottle! Anything in particular from Massillon you're looking for? I'll keep an eye out this spring at the flea markets down here


----------



## Ohio Rob (Mar 9, 2012)

I would appreciate that.  I collect just about everything, but My favorites are blob beer and pop and the local druggists.


----------



## Plumbata (Mar 9, 2012)

Did you dig that or purchase it?

 Cool find regardless. I bet there are some cool dumps to be dug in Cuba.


----------



## Ohio Rob (Mar 9, 2012)

I bought it at an antique store in Alliance, Ohio.  About 15 miles East of Massillon.


----------



## Nalison72 (Jun 6, 2017)

*Cuba Rx Bottle Dr. Bosque*



Ohio Rob said:


> I would appreciate that.  I collect just about everything, but My favorites are blob beer and pop and the local druggists.


Hello,

I found the same bottle after Hurricane Matthew (October 2016) here at Vilano Beach, Florida.  I have done some research and found this. I'm guessing based on the information I have found so far, the bottle is over 100 years old.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 6, 2017)

Very cool find!  I've never seen a drug store bottle from Cuba before, or anywhere south of the US for that matter.  It looks like it was probably made in the US in the late 19th century.


----------



## saratogadriver (Jun 7, 2017)

Base pic?   Looks like something like a Whitehall tatum product.

Jim G


----------

